# FLeetwood Nautical College - Dick Rhimes



## Steven Lamb

Sorry to see Dick has just died (end of Oct) & his funeral this Thursday in Fleetwood. 
"Remembered for his no-nonsense approach"
Hope he gets a good send off.

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## sparkie2182

Sorry to hear it Steve.



R.I.P.


----------



## Treborvfr

Now there was a man who used to strike fear in my heart during my first year at FNC, but as the years went by found his bark was worse than his bite and not a bad bloke at all.

RIP Dick.


----------



## Quiney

Yep, until you got to know him, put the fears into you!

RIP Dick


----------



## James Clarke

Steven Lamb said:


> Sorry to see Dick has just died (end of Oct) & his funeral this Thursday in Fleetwood.
> "Remembered for his no-nonsense approach"
> Hope he gets a good send off.
> 
> Rgds
> Lamby


Didn't know Dick but many colleagues from FNC after my time there (1967-9) had good words to say about Dick.

To keep abreast of the College and the happenings amongst former Staff & Students see the _*Fleetwood Nautical College Past Students' & Staff Association*_ website which has details of the _2nd reunion & 120th Anniversary Celebrations_ set for 22/09/2012 for which tickets are selling fast. 

www.fleetwoodnauticalcollege.org.uk

On the Obituaries pages you will be surprised to read that Capt Bill Carruthers only passed-away relatively recently aged 94 I think.

James


----------



## James Clarke

*Alan "Olly" Ollerton*

Good news. I have just heard from "Olly" that he has been chosen to receive a prestigious award from _Trinity House _for his long service to the maritime sector.

I am hoping to receive something more specific which I will post on the _*FNCPS&SA *_website 

*www.fleetwoodnauticalcollege.org.uk *as soon as I get it from him.

His investiture will be in London 28 November 2011.

James
_Voluntary Organiser
FNCPS&SA_


----------

